# A husband emerged from the bathroom naked.....



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

A husband emerged from the bathroom naked and was climbing into bed when his wife complained, as usual, 'I have a headache.'

'Perfect,' her husband said. 'I was just in the bathroom powdering my pen1s with aspirin.

You can take it orally, or as a suppository, it's up to you.'


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------

